# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Oferta de Maiz Morado y Coronta o Marlo

## Fraymer

Estimados Sres, estamos ofertando 
1.- Coronta o Marlo  de Maiz Morado 
2.- Maíz Morado (mazorca) Seco (10-12% H°), ambos procedente de  Arequipa. 
Los precios y cantidades a tratar, comunicarse al E-Mail: ventas@berry-foods.com  o al Movil #995440022. 
Atte. *Fraymer* Temas similares: VENDO MAIZ MORADO Oferta de Maíz Morado maiz morado Oferta de Maiz Morado y Coronta o Marlo REQUIERO MAIZ MORADO

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Fraymer: 
¿Puedes ofrecer grano de maíz morado? 
Saludos

----------


## JulioCesarMaízMorado

Soy Empresario Mayorista de Maíz Morado, trabajo en el Gran Mercado Mayorista de Lima "GMML" Pabellón "C" Psto.125. Compro y vendo maíz morado (seco o mojado), coronta, polvillo y grano. interesados comunicarse al #969000891 - 930796554. Email: julio92_28@hotmailcom .  ¡A UN EXCELENTE PRECIO!

----------


## JulioCesarMaízMorado

Soy Empresario Mayorista de Maíz Morado, trabajo en el Gran Mercado Mayorista de Lima "GMML" Pabellón "C" Psto.125. Compro y vendo maíz morado (seco o mojado), coronta, polvillo y grano. interesados comunicarse al #969000891 - 930796554. Email: julio92_28@hotmailcom .  ¡A UN EXCELENTE PRECIO!

----------


## EMPRESARIO MAYORISTA GMML.

Soy Empresario Mayorista, trabajo en el  "GMML" Pabellón "C" Psto.125. COMPRO  Y VENDO  MARACUYA Y MAIZ MORADO fresco, seco, coronta, polvillo, semilla  y grano. LLAMAR AL: 969000891  informes@maizmoradoperu.com www.maizmoradoperu.com www.facebook.com/mayoristasdemaizmoradoymaracuya
¡A UN EXCELENTE PRECIO!

----------


## annelise

a cuanto esta la tonelada de coronta? annel4858@gmail.com

----------


## alvar paul

a 12 soles el kilo de coronta de arequipa vallle corire si esta interesado llamas 957932234

----------


## OSCAR ASENCIOS

a cuanto estas comprando maiz morado mojado tengo mas 15 toneladas

----------


## OSCAR ASENCIOS

estamos ofreciendo maiz morado de primera comunicarse al 941491775- 984888501 directo de la chacra

----------

